# The Journal Of...



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I still had photo's of Silke's 'Showtraining'. (See Horse Pictures)
Here's a sit photo of Silke & me:









We had alot of fun together!:lol:
We practised Silke's rear. Not her best part, but shes doing well!
We did other stuff too, Sitting, Bowing, Jambette and a capriole. Don't have a picture of that. Tomorrows another day, I'll take a video of her wonderful capriole! =D


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

I found a video from a few months ago. This is everything they can! Enjoy.. =D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxK7...nna-moviehorse-24337/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow you look young, but you are such a good trainer~


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried to teach my pony to bow, but he just sits on his head instead :?

You should come train him :wink:


----------

